# How to remove badly stripped setscrews on angleheads



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Maybe one of you more mechanicaly incline peeps could give me a few hints here...

I've got a head I need to remove a *8-32 X 1/4 1/2 Dog Setscrew*
from, it's the allen screw holding the top clip in place. 

I was thinking of trying an extractor kit, but not sure about which size to use, or if there's even an extractor that size, and sketchy on damaging the threads.

I'm squaring up the frame or I wouldn't be bothering :yes:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Drill it out with a smaller bit..
Once its hollow put a flat head screwdriver in the hole and it will thread right out..hollowing it out takes the outward tenson off the striped fastner 
Hope this helps


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You might get lucky with a precision screw driver, by tapping it in lightly with a hammer so it fits tight. Maybe heat it a bit too.

I forget how my one millwright buddy got them out, but the one thing I like that he did. He replaced the allen screws with longer ones that protruded out. That way, if you had to, you could get them out with a pair of vice grips down the road.:yes:

Not sure what type of store you would find longer allen screws though


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Drilling it and using a flathead hasnt worked thus far. It's mangled pretty badly  Looks almost like someone hammered the nose peice off without setting the screw deeper, completely trashed.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Can you put a rivet in the hole you drilled and grab rivet with pliers?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I could probably drill it a bit larger to get a small rivet in there, how ya thinking that would get it out?


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Any way u can grind a slot across the top with a dremmel or is the screw flush with the hole that its in . Then u could use a small flathead and turn it out.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> I could probably drill it a bit larger to get a small rivet in there, how ya thinking that would get it out?


 thought if rivet was squeezed and tight in the hole you could grab it with pliers.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

jcampbell said:


> Any way u can grind a slot across the top with a dremmel or is the screw flush with the hole that its in . Then u could use a small flathead and turn it out.


It's inset, though it is "supposed" to be protruding... that's why it's a PITA. The head was dropped or something, frames where the nosepeice were tweaked making the nose peice not sqaured and hold firmly 

Here's a pic of one for ya's that haven't played around with the heads yet


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

chris said:


> thought if rivet was squeezed and tight in the hole you could grab it with pliers.


 I'll have to give that a try :thumbsup:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Just read another post ..... Jb weld the alen key in there an let set for 24 hrs then give er a go.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Turns out I had an extractor already buried in my bits drawer... this sucker isnt budging  JB was going to be my last option, but it was too mangled from the get go I thought to try that. Guess I'll be finding a shop to remove it and repair threads if needed and able to, if not then it means drilling it a bit larger and threading a bigger hole size possibly


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds like you don't have much left to play with.
Can always drill it to tapping size and re-tap.
Tapping size drill: 3.5mm or 9/64"
There's no real load on the screw - as long as there are a few threads.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Maybe one of you more mechanicaly incline peeps could give me a few hints here...
> 
> I've got a head I need to remove a *8-32 X 1/4 1/2 Dog Setscrew*
> from, it's the allen screw holding the top clip in place.
> ...


I usually try to tap a slightly larger hex bit (maybe metric) or a torx bit into the set screw. Heating it up with a torch is also a good idea. also make sure the center clip isnt binding it, tap it up from the "bullet" then with a small flat head and hammer, down.
re tapping it might mean you would also need to modify the clip so I wouldnt recommend it.
Ive done hundreds of CF's and never had as hard of a time as you describe. Was it run over by a truck? :blink:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> I usually try to tap a slightly larger hex bit (maybe metric) or a torx bit into the set screw. Heating it up with a torch is also a good idea. also make sure the center clip isnt binding it, tap it up from the "bullet" then with a small flat head and hammer, down.
> re tapping it might mean you would also need to modify the clip so I wouldnt recommend it.
> Ive done hundreds of CF's and never had as hard of a time as you describe. Was it run over by a truck? :blink:


 Ran over by a hack of a repair man I'm thinking :yes: Like I said, looks like someone pounded off the clip while the screw was still in holding position. No luck getting it to budge with anyhting suggested so far, ended up breaking the torx bit tip in it after a few goes at it...., machine shop here I come :whistling2:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Ran over by a hack of a repair man I'm thinking :yes: Like I said, looks like someone pounded off the clip while the screw was still in holding position. No luck getting it to budge with anyhting suggested so far, ended up breaking the torx bit tip in it after a few goes at it...., machine shop here I come :whistling2:


Noticed your in SoCal? Why not give me a crack at it...
I run routes down the 5 from the SF Valley thru LA , OC to Lake Forrest weekly. Or you can mail it to my shop or home.... I'll give ya the DWT red carpet treatment


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Sounds good Wrenchmonkey :thumbsup: I'll pm ya for your address, then I can brag about what a swell repair job you do :thumbup:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Sounds good Wrenchmonkey :thumbsup: I'll pm ya for your address, then I can brag about what a swell repair job you do :thumbup:


Done, look forward to your feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Could let some epoxy setup in the head with a smaller allen or straight in position.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

RenoRob said:


> Could let some epoxy setup in the head with a smaller allen or straight in position.


He broke off a torx bit in the socket- gonna need to drill it out with a small diamond coated grinding bit and a die grinder... at least that's the plan


----------

